
Azure microservice platform Service Fabric is GA Available all clouds and on-prem - MadhanA
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-service-fabric-is-ga/
======
mojall
Just what the doctor ordered: microservices on steroids.

------
arsenv
Supports stateful microservices. Great!

------
gstarnes
Sweet! So excited to see this went GA!

------
ricvilla
Microservices everywhere!

------
luispb
Fantastic news!

------
hakaneren
Awesome news!

------
oschulz
awesome to see this!

